# Ecrire depuis iPad sur écran Macbook Air



## MARKEY (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voilà ce que je désirerais faire :

Enseignant en Lycée, je prépare de plus en plus mes séances de cours avec Keynote, que je projette ensuite en classe. Toutefois, ce logiciel a pour moi une limite : les élèves ou moi ne pouvons pas inscrire des annotations (flèches, mots, chiffres etc.) sur une diapositive Keynote pendant la projection.

Je me suis donc demandé si il existait un moyen d'utiliser mon iPad pour intervenir sur l'écran de mon Macbook Air pendant la projection Keynote ? J'ai recherché sur le net une solution mais, je n'ai rien trouvé.

L'idée de base est donc, pour résumer, la suivante :

-) Le MacBook Air, relié à un vidéo-projecteur, présente le fichier Keynote que j'ai préparé ;
-) A tout instant, depuis mon iPad relié en wifi au MacBook Air, il est possible d'intervenir pour inscrire des annotations (bien entendu temporaires, il ne s'agit pas de modifier la diapositive Keynote) sur l'écran du portable.

Merci d'avance pour la ou les réponses et bon weekend à toutes et à tous.

Eric D.


----------

